# Playing a movie DVD in my 645ci Nav Port



## JeffreyL (Aug 25, 2005)

Can anyone please advise what would happen if I put a movie DVD into the DVD Navigation port of my 2005 BMW 645ci? Will it play the movie? My email is [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

JeffreyL said:


> Can anyone please advise what would happen if I put a movie DVD into the DVD Navigation port of my 2005 BMW 645ci? Will it play the movie? My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Why don't you try it and let us know? :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

If you're lucky, nothing will happen and it will spit the disc back out. If not, you'll have to go to the dealer to get the movie back out. I remember people having a hard time getting copied nav DVD's out of their trunk-mounted players in some instances. A movie will definitely not play on a U.S. spec car.


----------



## rutiger (Aug 25, 2005)

I asked that exact question when I got my 6. You can actually have it so that your NAV becomes a regular DVD player. The feature is disconnected on US and Canadian cars. It's a minor connection, but BMW cannot legally do it. It should be a simple connection for someone who knows what they're doing. I unfortunately, don't know yet.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

rutiger said:


> I asked that exact question when I got my 6. You can actually have it so that your NAV becomes a regular DVD player. The feature is disconnected on US and Canadian cars. It's a minor connection, but BMW cannot legally do it. It should be a simple connection for someone who knows what they're doing. I unfortunately, don't know yet.


It is not. There is neither the hard- nor the software for DVD playback on the BMW Nav systems. Just another of those urban legends. :BS:

You can however order a TV tuner with aux input (where you can plug in an external DVD player) in other than the US market, but that will only work while the car is stationary. There also are methods of wiring the nav screen to accept a different signal source (DVD Player, In-Car PC etc).


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

tierfreund said:


> It is not. There is neither the hard- nor the software for DVD playback on the BMW Nav systems. Just another of those urban legends. :BS:
> 
> You can however order a TV tuner with aux input (where you can plug in an external DVD player) in other than the US market, but that will only work while the car is stationary. There also are methods of wiring the nav screen to accept a different signal source (DVD Player, In-Car PC etc).


Why is it, however, that when I select 'entertainment' menu on my 6er, I see the DVD option faded out? If it's not possible to play DVDs on my 6er iDrive screen, why would they have that option even visible?


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

It´s either for DVD Audio or for future use. There currently is no version of the 6 or any BMW on any market that can play DVD Video on the i-drive screen. You´ll have to go aftermarket.
Btw. The i-drive screen is also no very good for DVD-Playback even if you go aftermarket. The LCD-Screen has a relatively low resolution and is pretty slow.


----------



## Ebarr (Nov 1, 2005)

*How to get your navigation to play DVD movies*



JeffreyL said:


> Can anyone please advise what would happen if I put a movie DVD into the DVD Navigation port of my 2005 BMW 645ci? Will it play the movie? My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Anyone interested should go to www.nav-tv.com


----------



## cuto (Feb 26, 2008)

does this still apply for 2008 models where the DVD slot can't be used for movies?


----------

